# new Kindle DX Screensavers



## emmiline (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all!  Just wanted a place where people who have or have created some cool screensavers formatted for the DX size could share them with others!  Please post them if you have them!


----------



## emmiline (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

There is a dedicated thread in the photo section for DX screensavers... lemme go find a link.

EDIT: Here it is...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15192.0.html


----------



## emmiline (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow thank you!  I could not find one for the life of me!


----------



## emmiline (Jan 20, 2010)

here are more screen savers that I made...enjoy














































i can do custom ones. if you have an idea, p-message me
~Emmy


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

just one world and that's wow
amaazing


----------

